# High level rear brake light - how do you change the bulbs



## Bubblehead

Hi

Found out today that the high level rear brake light (the shape of the Burstner logo) has 3 of the 14 lights out. All three are next to each other (6 to 8 O'clock) and a suspect that it is a single bulb failure that has caused these three to to go out. I dont think that the light is LED.

The problem is I cant find how to get the cover of the light. Ive had a close look and there are no screws etc to remove. There is no access from the inside either. I suspect that the removal screw etc is located behind the word BURSTNER, but I dont want to bust it.

Does anyone know how to get the light apart and what type of bulb it takes

Andy


----------



## pippin

It will be LEDs.


----------



## GerryD

Certainly looks like LEDs
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Unless you like to solder, and are good at it, you might need to buy the whole lens at least.

Kev.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Id quite happily buy a new light if that was what is required as the van will need an MOT next year, I assume that this will be an MOT failure. If i could remove it then I might get somewhere with replacing it. I will ask my dealer if they know how. I thinks its an odd one which is quite rare and will not be easily resolved

Andy


----------



## richardjames

As far as I know the third brake light is not, yet, part of the MOT. Mind you I stand to be corrected


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And in this case it's still working partially.

I seem to remember reading that exterior electrics all had to work though but not sure in what context.

Kev.


----------



## rayc

From the MOT tester's forum: 
"Hi, As an M.O.T. tester, i can say the "3rd" brake lamp pass / fail criteria is a bit of a gray area. however, in your case, if the lamp is of multi bulb type and only one has blown, this is not a reason for rejection, it would be a pass with a possible advise. hope this helps"

Incedentaly it appears that if you disconnect the wiring to the high level brake light so that it is completely inoperable, and demonstrate to the tester that this is so, that the lamp will not form part of the test.


----------



## Stevo747

*Rear 3rd LED Brake Light*

I also need to take off the Rear 3rd High Brake light which is on my 2008 Burstner 747, I can't figure out how to remove the darn thing.

Its attached to a fibreglass bar that runs across the top of the van. There are no visible screws has anyone worked out how to remove it.

Its the new LED one with the Logo on, water is inside the light and I want to reseal if possible before it fills right up ideally !!

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## Bubblehead

Steve

I didnt follow up on my previous post as our light (same as yours) just started working again and hasnt stopped since

I contacted Chelston who told me that the whole unit is stuck on and has to be changed as a whole unit. A new unit was about £50.

I would talk to their tech department or email Claude Trautmann at Burstner and ask him about the solution to the water ingress.

[email protected]

I contacted him re the condensation in the rear roof light and he agreed to send a replacment out to Chelston free of charge as there is a 5 year water ingress warranty. I was however going to have to pay £60 to have it fitted.

I contacted Chelston about this and explained the tight time scale re time off to travel to their location to have it fitted and they agreed to have me collect it and do it myself. Took about 20 minutes including a good clean of the suround

Andy


----------



## cronkle

Extract from the MOT tester's handbook:

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_130.htm

As I read it you can disconnect the third light and be given the 'benefit of the doubt' and the vehicle will pass or it must have 50% of the LEDs working.

I had a few out on our van at the recent MOT and it passed.

I hope that helps


----------



## Stevo747

Hi Andy,

wow that was quick I didn't expect to hear anything back given this was tagged onto the end of an old post so I appreciate you taking the time to reply.

I'll drop them a line and see what they say. If anyone else has managed to get the thing off do please let me know in case they say what I think they'll say which is bring it in...! Which may well be the best thing to do its just a pain in back side for a pesky light.


----------

